# Tell me THE BEST detergent for cotton pre-folds



## wild&precious life (Sep 13, 2006)

I just spent two evenings boiling the heck out of my prefolds due to eye-watering ammonia odors. The ammonia odor concerned me, so I spoke with my pediatrician who did a urine culture which came back negative. Now she wants to do a straight cath to collect urine to culture. After speaking with some CD'ing friends, I'm convinced the problem is my diapers and not my DD's urine! Well, her urine kind of is the problem







I need a detergent that cleans well but does not leave so much residue behind. Does this exist or am I living in dreamland??? Please help!!! Who has the BEST DETERGENT EVER?????
Leslie


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Allen's Naturally. I love it. I have only once ever had to boil my prefolds, and that was due to an issue we had with getting our temperature right on our new washer. I used it on my first dd's prefolds for 3 yrs and have been using it on my second dd's for 16 mos now. (I also use it on the dog's diapers, but that's a whole 'nother can of worms!) It is pricey, but it goes a long way. A box lasts me almost a year if all I use it for is diapers.

I have to buy it online. Google it and you'll find some places. A lot say they are out now, but you can find it - we just placed an order a couple of days ago.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

and Allens caused horrid build up and endless rashes for us.







: We use and love Charlies and for others they hate it.
So sorry to say whats best ois what keeps them clean and your DC rash free. Try to avoid detergents with added brightners dyes perfumes or enzymes. What are you using currently?


----------



## wild&precious life (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm using Ecos which has a Magnolia/Lily scent and optical brighteners


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

I love Country Save liquid. I'm not a fan of Charlie's.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a bad ammonia smell in mine and it turned out to be that I wasn't using enough detergent. I just wanted to share in case that helps.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I like Charlies. Have you been to pinstripesandpolkadots.com? I've tried a bunch from that site.


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

we think charlie's is okay, but love seventh gen free and clear the best w/a little to alot of white vinegar


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

I never had an odor problem, and I wasn't a diligent washer at all. I used 7th generation, with vinegar in the rinse and sometimes tea tree oil. I'd put the tea tree oil on a rag in the diaper pail to ward off smells, and that would go in the wash with everything else, or I put tea tree oil directly in the washer. Washed on hot, lots of water.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I just do a standard hot wash/cold rinse with Allen's. No problems yet. I do set the water level one higher then it should be. So if I only have a small load, I set it to medium. Not sure if that helps


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Its not the matter of just what is the best detergent for cloth diapers other factors play into it. Do you have hard or soft water. How old is your wash machine is it front load or top load, so you are going to have to do some experimenting.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Purex Free and Clear.







:

It's not good for the environment, but it works for my prefolds. Ds is 5.5 months and our dipes have no smell at all. I only use about 2 tablespoons per load.


----------



## michaelsmama (May 20, 2003)

Bi-o-kleen laundry powder - love how it works and we use it for all of our wash since 2003. Huge 50 lb box is only 1/2 gone after 10 months (with 3 adults, two kids, one who pees bed and one in CD). We buy from kokopelli's green market. www.kokogm.com Also use their bac-out (bad stains) and oxygen powder (whiter). (FYI our diapers go one round hot/cold/extra rinse and one round cold/cold.)


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

charlies


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
Purex Free and Clear.







:

It's not good for the environment, but it works for my prefolds. Ds is 5.5 months and our dipes have no smell at all. I only use about 2 tablespoons per load.


THat's what we use. Our dipes are always clean smelling and very fluffy!


----------



## wild&precious life (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I have hard water and an old top load washing machine so I guess I will have to try some experimenting. Maybe some baking soda to soften the water.


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Charlie's! I had a problem W/ ammonia smell - using too much soap. We do cold rinse, hot wash, two cold rinses.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you tried Calgon water softner? It's about the only thing that helped us when we moved into a hard water area


----------



## mamalara (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm really liking Planet. We use 1/4 the regular amount in a cold wash, then do a hot wash w/ nothing. No build-up or anything- good stuff!


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

I used biokleen for a while, too. I forgot. it was like, the first six months or so. but I had to order it, 7th gen I could buy at the grocery, so that won out.

I have super hard water. But, I also used to put washing soda (not baking soda) in my pail to absorb odors, so that would go in the wash, too.


----------

